# Greetings from Hamilton/Cambridge area  Ontario



## Redneck_Sophistication (May 31, 2021)

Hello all, been building welding and fabricating for most my life. Always wanted to get into machining and damn Abom79 and CEE on YouTube have been pushing me.
So I looked and few weeks back found a millwright who was moving and bought his rebuild Bridgeport and lathe, the lathe was actually made 10 minutes from my house in Galt. ( needs motor)

I’m looking forward to upping my makings and having fun and learning all the many tricks of the trade.

glad to have this Canadian resource  when it comes to sourcing things in country. Like way oil lol. And figuring out a couple of odd things with my Bridgeport I haven’t got into yet.

Fingers284 from Canadian Gun Nutz sent me over here.

Dave


----------



## combustable herbage (May 31, 2021)

Welcome to the group, lots of great information on here and lots of great ideas opinions and inspiration to get out and enjoy our machines and be creative.   I hope you enjoy your new lathe and mill.


----------



## Dusty (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan, enjoy your stay!


----------



## Canadium (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Hamilton Ontario!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## trlvn (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## Redneck_Sophistication (May 31, 2021)

Nice to see some local
Guys


----------



## YYCHM (May 31, 2021)

Redneck_Sophistication said:


> Fingers284 from Canadian Gun Nutz sent me over here.
> 
> Dave



That would be @historicalarms 

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Tomc938 (May 31, 2021)

Welcome from Vancouver Island.  this ids a great bunch of guys that I have found very helpful - and patient!

Tom


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jun 1, 2021)

Welcome from Ancaster! Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldarm (Jun 1, 2021)

Redneck_Sophistication said:


> Hello all, been building welding and fabricating for most my life. Always wanted to get into machining and damn Abom79 and CEE on YouTube have been pushing me.
> So I looked and few weeks back found a millwright who was moving and bought his rebuild Bridgeport and lathe, the lathe was actually made 10 minutes from my house in Galt. ( needs motor)
> 
> I’m looking forward to upping my makings and having fun and learning all the many tricks of the trade.
> ...


Welcome Dave, from a scorching Brampton. Some really nice folk to be found here. Most seem to have been around the block once or twice so no shortage of help if needed.
John


----------

